# Migration???



## realtree

does anyone know if there are any snows coming down yet? havent seen any. anyone in upper ND.


----------



## texcl

there were lots of snows a couple weeks ago (NE/mid nodak), haven't seen any in about a week. I'm sure more will come down, lets hope they decide to stop in for a while instead of flying over.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Talk to someone up hunting by the treeline in Sask. and said migrators were still showing up at the end of last week.

Still gotta wait.


----------



## water_swater

the last report I had was the snows were think in MB about 3 hours North of the Border, didn't see anything come down with the north wind. May we may have a long fall after all???


----------



## dakotashooter2

There are huntable numbers here and there. There were maybe 4-5 thousand around the area I was in this weekend and not a ton of pressure. They decoyed pretty well too.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

I saw some a group of about 500 snows, and when I was spotting fields there were snows mixed in with the Canadians, so if your decoying Canadians you'll probley get pritty lucky and get some snows mixed in with your birds.


----------



## bluebill25

my buddies really stacked them up in sask. last week they just got back yesterday and they said there were birds every where still a ways up there boys. back to shooting limits of ringbills


----------



## SDwaterfowler

Chris Hustad said:


> Talk to someone up hunting by the treeline in Sask. and said migrators were still showing up at the end of last week.
> 
> Still gotta wait.


I can second that. Migrators were still pulling in at the end of the week. Furthest south we saw huntable numbers on the way home was just north of Regina.


----------



## nickle ditch

They were migrating today.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

Seen my first snow geese in Sodak today when i was pheasant hunting 10 of them flew over the top of me, then when i was cleaning the birds i shot tonight i heard a small group of specks fly over, but it was to dark to see 'em. 
Hopefully the snows start showing up in huntable numbers, can't wait till they get here! :sniper:


----------



## teamshakeandbake

I was out duck hunting this morning in NE South Dakota and i saw a couple flocks of about 30 snows fly over!!! 8)


----------



## IAduckhunter

So how was your duck hunt in NE SD?? Any new ducks your way?


----------



## teamshakeandbake

It went very well and yes we shot about 13 very nicely colored greenheads plus a band . Ya i would say there had been some new birds to the area.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

Seen around 5 or 6 flocks of snows ranging from 40-75 birds migrating down form the north, not sure if they were sticking around or just kept migrating, but they are finally showing up.


----------



## zdosch

teamshakeandbake

not to get off subject within the thread but i gotta admit, you trailer decal is pretty well lame on the back. honks on the side is lookin nice but common... :wink: ahah, "shakeandbake" commmon.....lol, just all fun'n'games

can't wait for the birds to start showin up in large numbers!


----------



## DOUBLEWEIM

They are in Yorkton Sask. Still way up in Canada...


----------



## bluebird

You Lie!!!!!!! It can't be true!!!!!!


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

Whats going on guys? Where are the SOB's!


----------



## dfisher

Talked to a truck driver bringing canola to ND from north of Brandon MB and he said there were geese everywhere up that way.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## cedarsedge

There were alot of snow's around the area this past week.

Dan

*-edit by R y a n

- Guys.. PLEASE DO NOT LIST NAMES OF CITIES

-General areas of ND only please.*


----------



## dfisher

Saw several flocks this morning. High and bearing SE.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## pointblankshot

Killed 3 of them saturday. They were flying with the canadas. But that was in eastern nd and we don't see that many here anyway.


----------



## USAlx50

Saw some high birds truckin south while on the way home from SK last night.


----------



## mach

Second week of OCT I was in East Central Sask and there were new migrators comming in every day but recently they were grouping up and flying Real high south in V formation..you guys should have the first 25% by now..The weather was nasty


----------



## R y a n

CuppedAndComitted said:


> Whats going on guys? Where are the SOB's!


It is common knowledge on this forum* to not list names of cities* in North Dakota. North Dakota is not a large area, compared to Canadian provinces, and access is tight in this state, compared to Canada.

We do not need additional internet scouters lurking around just to learn where to go.

Everyone should be expected to scout around and find birds as a part of their trip.

Thanks for your cooperation on this matter.

Ryan


----------



## Rick Acker

Some migration going on in my neck of the woods over the weekend. Lot's of flocks of Cacklers flying over the city...Something tells me won't be hunting them at thanksgiving this year...At least in the northern part of the state...We've been running about 5-10 degrees cooler than average this October...


----------



## Chuck Smith

Just got back from manitoba......

Not a lot of snows this year...yet.

But the flocks we did see where grouping up and feeding and roosting together. They were moving as one huge group. So they should be on there way south soon.

Also saw lots of cacklers.

So anyday now ND could see the first push of S&B's.

Smack them boys. :sniper:


----------



## Zekeland

Juvies, Juvies, Juvies....

Get ready!!!!

Last three hunts only 1 adult, the rest youngsters....born to die :beer:

Forcast is for cooler temps after halloween, so that should happen at least one week earlier...


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

I didnt want a town or even a general area so save me your lecture :roll: 
I WAS wondering If birds are starting to head into ND or if most are still hangin in Sask...


R y a n said:


> CuppedAndComitted said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats going on guys? Where are the SOB's!
> 
> 
> 
> It is common knowledge on this forum* to not list names of cities* in North Dakota. North Dakota is not a large area, compared to Canadian provinces, and access is tight in this state, compared to Canada.
> 
> We do not need additional internet scouters lurking around just to learn where to go.
> 
> Everyone should be expected to scout around and find birds as a part of their trip.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation on this matter.
> 
> Ryan
Click to expand...


----------



## talkdirty2em

hunted sunday and had migrating flocks heading south all morning shouldnt be too long!


----------



## bluebill25

we shot 40 this weekend in nd it was pretty good. i would say that there was 50000 in the area we were in. first good push lots of young ones only shot one adult. be back in a week and a half should be perfect time for the big push. shoot them up boys. ducks were very diappointing though not many birds around.


----------



## Leo Porcello

CuppedAndComitted said:


> I didnt want a town or even a general area so save me your lecture :roll:
> I WAS wondering If birds are starting to head into ND or if most are still hangin in Sask...
> 
> 
> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CuppedAndComitted said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats going on guys? Where are the SOB's!
> 
> 
> 
> It is common knowledge on this forum* to not list names of cities* in North Dakota. North Dakota is not a large area, compared to Canadian provinces, and access is tight in this state, compared to Canada.
> 
> We do not need additional internet scouters lurking around just to learn where to go.
> 
> Everyone should be expected to scout around and find birds as a part of their trip.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation on this matter.
> 
> Ryan
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Did you not type "Where are the SOBs? If you did not want specific areas then what is your difinition of the word "where"??


----------



## goosebusters

bluebill25 said:


> we shot 40 this weekend in nd it was pretty good. i would say that there was 50000 in the area we were in. first good push lots of young ones only shot one adult. be back in a week and a half should be perfect time for the big push. shoot them up boys. ducks were very diappointing though not many birds around.


Jumping or pass shooting? or both?


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

Well let me just clarify again...I DO NOT want to know a town. Just wanted to know if there started to move in...thats all...


Leo Porcello said:


> CuppedAndComitted said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt want a town or even a general area so save me your lecture :roll:
> I WAS wondering If birds are starting to head into ND or if most are still hangin in Sask...
> 
> 
> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CuppedAndComitted said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats going on guys? Where are the SOB's!
> 
> 
> 
> It is common knowledge on this forum* to not list names of cities* in North Dakota. North Dakota is not a large area, compared to Canadian provinces, and access is tight in this state, compared to Canada.
> 
> We do not need additional internet scouters lurking around just to learn where to go.
> 
> Everyone should be expected to scout around and find birds as a part of their trip.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation on this matter.
> 
> Ryan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not type "Where are the SOBs? If you did not want specific areas then what is your difinition of the word "where"??
Click to expand...


----------



## cgreeny

Yes a few have moved into ND, I wouldn't say staggering numbers but a few bunches here and there, still lots up north of the border though. Did that help.


----------



## Pikeguy

cgreeny said:


> Yes a few have moved into ND, I wouldn't say staggering numbers but a few bunches here and there, still lots up north of the border though. Did that help.


Helps me. I'm making my annual trek Friday; sounds like we timed it...OK


----------



## Kaplan

North Dakota happens to be the 19th largest state in the Union and ranks 48th in population. North Dakota is one of the citidels of waterfowl hunting, a Mecca to the serious waterfowler. It is absurd, stingy, unsportsman like, and unbecoming to this site and North Dakota waterfowlers not to mention cities or at least counties in hunting reports.

I've never had the pleasure of hunting North Dakota but hope to some day in spite of the frosty reception of some of the members and users of this site.


----------



## cgreeny

Kaplan said:


> North Dakota happens to be the 19th largest state in the Union and ranks 48th in population. North Dakota is one of the citidels of waterfowl hunting, a Mecca to the serious waterfowler. It is absurd, stingy, unsportsman like, and unbecoming to this site and North Dakota waterfowlers not to mention cities or at least counties in hunting reports.
> 
> I've never had the pleasure of hunting North Dakota but hope to some day in spite of the frosty reception of some of the members and users of this site.


Until you live here, it is hard to understand why some get that frosty reception. That is why many are tight lipped about where to go. I agree anyone who likes to waterfowl must have ND on the list of places to hunt before you die. It is a mecca as you said, but When the mecca is shrunken is size due to lack of moisture and over run with many more hunters in an area much smaller than much larger areas like say Manitoba, Sakatchewan and Alberta. I gave a post as to what was asked, take it with a grain of salt if you like, but in no way shape or form would I give you the town or city nearby, what would be next GPS coordinates. I'm sorry but it will not happen.


----------



## MSG Rude

Kaplan said:


> North Dakota happens to be the 19th largest state in the Union and ranks 48th in population. North Dakota is one of the citidels of waterfowl hunting, a Mecca to the serious waterfowler. It is absurd, stingy, unsportsman like, and unbecoming to this site and North Dakota waterfowlers not to mention cities or at least counties in hunting reports.
> 
> I've never had the pleasure of hunting North Dakota but hope to some day in spite of the frosty reception of some of the members and users of this site.


What people forget is that this site is owned by a person, not a state organization. That person sets the rules and those are part of his rules. There are many other places to go and get information..other then here. This place is very friendly and most people here would give you their last shell if you were out hunting with them. We are the type of people to pull over on the highway to help you even if you guys had out-of-state plates.

The people in North Dakota are very friendly people...but will not give out towns or exact locations to hunt...why is that frosty? We welcome out of state folks for the most part but does that mean we are going to give exact locations to hunt? Don't be dumb, you wouldn't either because what then would happen? Hmm? What would happen to the numbers there where you used to have good luck? Exactly.

Don't be so quick to judge because people here will not take you by the hand and point the gun for you.

The guy asked for a general report...cool and good to go with that but asking for a specific city or GPS or whatever is just unethical of a hunter.

Ask a fishing guy where he caught his big fish or a lot of fish and he will give you the lake name but not the exact location right? Same here.


----------



## zdosch

cgreeny said:


> Until you live here, it is hard to understand why some get that frosty reception. That is why many are tight lipped about where to go. I agree anyone who likes to waterfowl must have ND on the list of places to hunt before you die. It is a mecca as you said, but When the mecca is shrunken is size due to lack of moisture and over run with many more hunters in an area much smaller than much larger areas like say Manitoba, Sakatchewan and Alberta. I gave a post as to what was asked, take it with a grain of salt if you like, but in no way shape or form would I give you the town or city nearby, what would be next GPS coordinates. I'm sorry but it will not happen.


 :beer:

I totally agree as SoDak is infested with pheasant hunters. It takes ONE DAY to take a drive and figure out where a good chunk of birds are at. If you have the time to add an additional day on a trip to NoDak/SoDak/or any other place your heart wants to hunt just to SCOUT, success will be added to your hunts  But I as stated above, don't see a rhyme or reason why a guy can't ask just for a migration update. Pretty harmless...


----------



## T Shot

MSG Rude said:


> Ask a fishing guy where he caught his big fish or a lot of fish and he will give you the lake name but not the exact location right? Same here.


You'll be lucky if you get that...

Back to topic. There are alot of eyes out there just waiting for a town name to be posted. This is why many on the site will not disclose such locations. Many have been burned before.


----------



## cgreeny

zdosch said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until you live here, it is hard to understand why some get that frosty reception. That is why many are tight lipped about where to go. I agree anyone who likes to waterfowl must have ND on the list of places to hunt before you die. It is a mecca as you said, but When the mecca is shrunken is size due to lack of moisture and over run with many more hunters in an area much smaller than much larger areas like say Manitoba, Sakatchewan and Alberta. I gave a post as to what was asked, take it with a grain of salt if you like, but in no way shape or form would I give you the town or city nearby, what would be next GPS coordinates. I'm sorry but it will not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:
> 
> I totally agree as SoDak is infested with pheasant hunters. It takes ONE DAY to take a drive and figure out where a good chunk of birds are at. If you have the time to add an additional day on a trip to NoDak/SoDak/or any other place your heart wants to hunt just to SCOUT, success will be added to your hunts  But I as stated above, don't see a rhyme or reason why a guy can't ask just for a migration update. Pretty harmless...
Click to expand...

As you said nothing worng with a migration report. But not getting into the specific details. Had enough hunters running all over the countryside last weekend. Both Res and Non Res. :beer:


----------



## zdosch

Brutal isn't it!!!

I try not to speak of Residents or Non-Residents *both are hunters, leave it at that*...everyone can be the lazy, unethical, greedy type and usually want it tossed in their lap! I may ask for that migration report but won't ask for much more so I don't get my bum chewed apart :lol:


----------



## cgreeny

zdosch said:


> Brutal isn't it!!!
> 
> I try not to speak of Residents or Non-Residents *both are hunters, leave it at that*...everyone can be the lazy, unethical, greedy type and usually want it tossed in their lap! I may ask for that migration report but won't ask for much more so I don't get my bum chewed apart :lol:


Absolutely,

most of the hunting we do around my area is north along the border and Everyone always asks where are the birds, I tell them, but then its wherabouts???? Go take a peak and let me know. But that is guys from ND as well as out of state. I have been burned several times on Nodak from migration reports, so I cut them short, I tell them yeah some birds are here, but thats about it. I couldn't imagine the pheasant guys in SD. That is a whole different ballgame on the fat that those birds do not migrate either, blow them out of an area and they are either shot or gone for good.


----------



## cgreeny

sorry to rant off subject. Geese flying over head as I stepped out a minute ago. Not tons but more than a week ago.


----------



## Kaplan

When I post a hunting report I always mention the nearby town because it helps other hunters. Some guys don't. So be it.


----------



## cgreeny

Kaplan said:


> When I post a hunting report I always mention the nearby town because it helps other hunters. Some guys don't. So be it.


Well I guess you have never shown up to your spot and had 10 other groups trying to hunt the same place. I understand what you mean but I will not do it anymore. Hopefully the weather pushes in some more birds for this upcoming weekend. So then hopefully everyone can find their own spot full of birds...... :beer:


----------



## R y a n

Kaplan said:


> When I post a hunting report I always mention the nearby town because it helps other hunters. Some guys don't. So be it.


Hello Richard

It is a rule on this site to not mention a town. It's not a "some guys do and some don't" thing on Nodak. Please do not list names of cities.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## bluebird

This was a good migration thread can we start another internet scouting/NR vs R argument on differnt thread and get his one back on topic. :beer: :beer:


----------



## cgreeny

bluebird said:


> This was a good migration thread can we start another internet scouting/NR vs R argument on differnt thread and get his one back on topic. :beer: :beer:


I apologized, where are your reports? Might have some better numbers by this weekend... Maybe, the highs are supposed to be in the 50's though/ :roll:


----------



## Pikeguy

I don't know about the rest of the NR's on here, but I don't want to hear a town name. We all like to have a spot to ourselves.
I'm one of the guys who just likes to hear that ND has birds..or they're still in Canada, etc. We're happy to do our own scouting when we get there and , fact is, we're coming to x town on x date whether there are birds in the state or not, just like we've done for the past 20+ years. If there's a migration, we'll hunt hard..if not..I know of several local establishments where I know the owners, bartenders and locals by name and we'll be happy to sit and "talk" with them all day. :beer: 
Hearing about birds just gets me that much more fired up for the trip.
Just my .02


----------



## fireball

Go to this link. Pull up this migration map, put it on birds eye. Look at the prairie potholes, they hold the geese. From Bottineau (north), down to Rugby, Harvey, Tappen, Kulm....just follow the water. This time of year, they are middle to north. It isn't rocket science, pretty simple. Some people call themselves sportsman, but don't like to share. They don't do that well with alot of competition. The rest of us get up early, get to the field early and have success, all alone, or with 150 hunters in the area. I am all for sharing, you better get up awful early to beat me though, that is what it is all about.

have a great hunt.

:sniper:


----------



## crewhunting

I've been seening a few more flocks the last few days in central ND. THe geese have really been moving in canada. It wont take long now.


----------



## R y a n

Pikeguy said:


> I don't know about the rest of the NR's on here, but I don't want to hear a town name. We all like to have a spot to ourselves.
> I'm one of the guys who just likes to hear that ND has birds..or they're still in Canada, etc. We're happy to do our own scouting when we get there and , fact is, we're coming to x town on x date whether there are birds in the state or not, just like we've done for the past 20+ years. If there's a migration, we'll hunt hard..if not..I know of several local establishments where I know the owners, bartenders and locals by name and we'll be happy to sit and "talk" with them all day. :beer:
> Hearing about birds just gets me that much more fired up for the trip.
> Just my .02


Awesome post Pikeguy. That is the way it always has been, and always used to be. That is the type of guy I like to sit in the bar and swap stories with. It isn't that hard to come to North Dakota and freelance a hunt.

I wish that all the migration report threads were simply limited to guys talking about whether the birds have started moving out of Canada, but unfortunately the recent trend has developed that the threads become places where guys who have just arrived back home and are "finished" for the year, come back to list exact city names of where they had success. They think they are helping but they are not.

In effect they "snub" their noses at the residents who have the privlege of hunting year round, and the newly arrived guys looking to hunt the right way with proper scouting upon arrival.

They don't realize the after effects of their "helping" the one person on the thread, actually hurts hundreds of guys who see the increased pressure when a city gets named. I have personally witnessed it too... We had a location talked about on here a couple years back, and it just so happened that I was at that location too... I logged in to Nodak, saw the name mentioned and cringed. Sure enough, the next morning, there were no less than 25 new rigs within 5 miles of that spot. 25! As you can imagine by that afternoon, the birds had all left the area and pushed an additional 20 miles south into a National Wildlife Refuge. It does happen more frequently than most naieve guys on here realize.

Ryan


----------



## cgreeny

fireball said:


> Go to this link. Pull up this migration map, put it on birds eye. Look at the prairie potholes, they hold the geese. From Bottineau (north), down to Rugby, Harvey, Tappen, Kulm....just follow the water. This time of year, they are middle to north. It isn't rocket science, pretty simple. Some people call themselves sportsman, but don't like to share. They don't do that well with alot of competition. The rest of us get up early, get to the field early and have success, all alone, or with 150 hunters in the area. I am all for sharing, you better get up awful early to beat me though, that is what it is all about.
> 
> have a great hunt.
> 
> :sniper:


Absolutely my point. I get up early anyways, I scout and drive all the way back home go to bed get up and goin early and still have competition since ND has a if there is no posted sign then free to all go ahead mentality. I have been setting up before 5am to have a group drive and start to setup at 615am. Gets old fast.


----------



## Pikeguy

R y a n said:


> Pikeguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the rest of the NR's on here, but I don't want to hear a town name. We all like to have a spot to ourselves.
> I'm one of the guys who just likes to hear that ND has birds..or they're still in Canada, etc. We're happy to do our own scouting when we get there and , fact is, we're coming to x town on x date whether there are birds in the state or not, just like we've done for the past 20+ years. If there's a migration, we'll hunt hard..if not..I know of several local establishments where I know the owners, bartenders and locals by name and we'll be happy to sit and "talk" with them all day. :beer:
> Hearing about birds just gets me that much more fired up for the trip.
> Just my .02
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome post Pikeguy. That is the way it always has been, and always used to be. That is the type of guy I like to sit in the bar and swap stories with. It isn't that hard to come to North Dakota and freelance a hunt.
> 
> I wish that all the migration report threads were simply limited to guys talking about whether the birds have started moving out of Canada, but unfortunately the recent trend has developed that the threads become places where guys who have just arrived back home and are "finished" for the year, come back to list exact city names of where they had success. They think they are helping but they are not.
> 
> In effect they "snub" their noses at the residents who have the privlege of hunting year round, and the newly arrived guys looking to hunt the right way with proper scouting upon arrival.
> 
> They don't realize the after effects of their "helping" the one person on the thread, actually hurts hundreds of guys who see the increased pressure when a city gets named. I have personally witnessed it too... We had a location talked about on here a couple years back, and it just so happened that I was at that location too... I logged in to Nodak, saw the location mentioned and cringed. Sure enough, the next morning, there were no less than 25 rigs within 5 miles of that spot. 25! As you can imagine by that afternoon, the birds had all left the area and pushed an additional 20 miles south into a National Wildlife Refuge. It does happen more frequently than most naieve guys on here realize.
> 
> Ryan
Click to expand...

Thanks Ryan.

ND is a big state with lots of room for alot of guys...but only until town names get thrown around. I just can't see coming home from the trip and throwing out locations and messing things up..but that's just me. The only guy(s) I'll share info on my trip (pics etc.) with are guys that already live/hunt in the area we go..and even that's in a PM. It's not being selfish, it's being responsible IMO. This is a great site and I know I don't post alot, but there are a certain type of people that give NR's a "bad" name and doesn't always make all the rest of us NR's feel overly welcome to post unless it's very pertinent. 
That being said, I leave Thursday night for my 9th annual trip to the same place..28 years for a couple of the guys I go with. I can't wait as, geese or not, this trip is the most fun I can have in 9 days. I've never met a nicer bunch of people. Cheers to ya, ND :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Kaplan said:


> It is absurd, stingy, unsportsman like, and unbecoming to this site and North Dakota waterfowlers not to mention cities or at least counties in hunting reports.
> 
> .


WOW.


----------



## Leo Porcello

yes cgreeny won't post names here. However pull up to his vehicle while he is watching a field full of snows and start asking him questions. He will be a wealth of info. Trust me!!

BTW he got to share his field on Sat and had another group about a 1/4 mile or so away. He found the birds first and was there first but the other waterfowlers could not respect that and skybusted around him ruining his hunt. So ya be pisssed he won't tell you town names. :eyeroll:


----------



## C BROWNDUCK

we were in central south dakota for the opener of pheasant season and on sunday, we saw 2 nice groups about 5 minutes apart heading south, they had there oxygen mask on, man they were up there!!!!


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Anyone's best bet is to find the birds yourselves. I will never go out hunting just on hear say. I need to see it to believe it. I agree with the guys that won't give locations up because I too pay rediculus amounts of money on gas alone just to find a good hunt. I won't even tell the locals where the birds are unless they are part of the crew. Take deer hunting as an example. No one is going to give up their prime deer spots either.

As for the migration report........ S&B'S were moving all morning and into the afternoon today. This is turning out to be one of the better migrations of geese in a few years.


----------



## KEN W

Kaplan said:


> When I post a hunting report I always mention the nearby town because it helps other hunters. Some guys don't. So be it.


Sorry but no you won't.They will be XXXXXX out as soon as the mods see them.If you can't live with that,as you say,so be it.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

I'm sorry I started all this. Like my last post said, I really only wanted to know if they are starting to move in...

I totaly agree that mentioning the town or county name shouldn't be allowed...the funny thing is I actualy like scouting. Putting miles on trucks is what there made for and heck, gas is cheap right now. ...$2.50!! :beer:

Alright now that we got that settled, back to the topic at hand...


----------



## USAlx50

Snows have been being shot in ND since opener. There are huntable #'s out there right now, and will be well into Nov. That said, there are a ton of birds still north of the border.

/obvious post.


----------



## cgreeny

USAlx50 said:


> Snows have been being shot in ND since opener. There are huntable #'s out there right now, and will be well into Nov. That said, there are a ton of birds still north of the border.
> 
> /obvious post.


Beautiful Post. Everything that is needed in a good post, I would like the GPS coords though.... pm me.... just kidding


----------



## blhunter3

Well today I saw birds at XXXXXXX and XXXXXX heading to the water at XXXXXXXXX. I also saw some pheasants close to XXXXXXXX and a huge deer on Mr. XXXXXX's property.

Nodakoutdoors gets hit hard by internet scouters. I have seen people type in migration or scouting reports or something close to that at school. And guess what comes up nodakoutdoors. I have seen this many times at college.

Yes there are birds around but everyone and their mom is out hunting them right now.


----------



## MSG Rude

CuppedAndComitted said:


> ... gas is cheap right now. ...$2.50!! :beer:
> 
> Alright now that we got that settled, back to the topic at hand...


On 7th Ave North in Fargo it is 2.35 after the .04 discount for paying in cash!

Drop baby drop!


----------



## blhunter3

Rude what ever happend to not telling names of places? Now everyone knows my hot spot. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## bluebill25

over 200 ghg fb's goosebuster but I see that was not one of my options I wonder why :******:


----------



## R y a n

blhunter3 said:


> Yes there are young boys around but everyone and my mom is out hunting them right now.


I refuse to talk about your mom like that...

Raker though... keep him away if you can, or it will be all over the internet.

Just sayin'


----------



## USSapper

$2.29 for a gallon in fargo


----------



## zdosch

2.29?????

I saw $2.69 in Aberdeen this past weekend:******: ...I'm going north to get gas!!! :lol:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

cgreeny said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snows have been being shot in ND since opener. There are huntable #'s out there right now, and will be well into Nov. That said, there are a ton of birds still north of the border.
> 
> /obvious post.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Post. Everything that is needed in a good post, I would like the GPS coords though.... pm me.... just kidding
Click to expand...

Same spot as Sunday was even hotter today greeny. Just an FYI


----------



## snowhunter16

lots of ducks in are area and with the gas prices at 2.39 a gallon means more hunting


----------



## MSG Rude

USSapper said:


> $2.29 for a gallon in fargo


Where was this? I haven't seen that and I thought I was getting a deal for 2.39!

Drop baby drop!


----------



## DOUBLEWEIM

CuppedAndComitted said:


> and heck, gas is cheap right now. ...$2.50!! :beer:
> 
> .


Gas is cheap! Not when 10 years ago it was under $1


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

Obviously I was being sarcastic
:roll:


DOUBLEWEIM said:


> CuppedAndComitted said:
> 
> 
> 
> and heck, gas is cheap right now. ...$2.50!! :beer:
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Gas is cheap! Not when 10 years ago it was under $1
Click to expand...


----------



## cgreeny

Muleys&Honkers4life said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snows have been being shot in ND since opener. There are huntable #'s out there right now, and will be well into Nov. That said, there are a ton of birds still north of the border.
> 
> /obvious post.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Post. Everything that is needed in a good post, I would like the GPS coords though.... pm me.... just kidding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same spot as Sunday was even hotter today greeny. Just an FYI
Click to expand...

Are you serious. That was insane on Sunday. Must have been completely crazy then.


----------



## Gooseguy10

MSG Rude said:


> Ask a fishing guy where he caught his big fish or a lot of fish and he will give you the lake name but not the exact location right? Same here.[/quote:93mpjmtv said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care either way about the city deal. I am a big believer in the quote "to each their own."
> 
> But to use your quote, many in ND wouldn't even give the "lake." In my mind it would similar to someone asking where I caught some fish and my reply is "Northern Minnesota, do your own scouting just like everyone else." If that was my response, I believe many would get a fairly unwelcoming feeling from the local Minnesota people....which in my experience is not the case at all.
> 
> Again to each their own.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

Sand lake national wildlife refuge reports around 50k snows, i live quite a few miles south of that and i have been seeing quite a few flocks of snows around.
I really like what i am seeing, mostly juvies in these flocks, they must of had a heck of a hatch?


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

Sd snow goose killer said:


> they must of had a heck of a hatch?


Indeed they did my friend...


----------



## R y a n

Gooseguy10 said:


> But to use your quote, many in ND wouldn't even give the "lake." In my mind it would similar to someone asking where I caught some fish and my reply is "Northern Minnesota, do your own scouting just like everyone else." If that was my response, I believe many would get a fairly unwelcoming feeling from the local Minnesota people....which in my experience is not the case at all.
> 
> Again to each their own.


I said on here dozens of times.. and I guess a new batch of folks need to read it here first again.. it is an apples to oranges comparison.

period.

A lake is an entirely public place. The fact you would give me the name of your hot lake, doesn't gurantee my success, nor does it gurantee I would even see any fish. If I fished your lake, didn't have the right depth, lure, presentation, or method, I very likely might get skunked, AND most importantly, I WOULDN'T affect YOUR fishing success. Heck in fact if I even managed to float across the very exact rock pile, point, tree structure (whatever), I wouldn't spook every single fish doing so. In fact it is quite likely that dozens of guys could float across that point and not spook the fish.

Not so with hunting. COMPLETELY different.

If someone lists the name of a city, everyone comes around to look. Everyone is mobile, everyone has maps, everyone can see visually exactly where the "flying fish" are. Those "flying fish" are only sitting in a few fields, or working off of a few roosts in a given area, as we all know that the birds flock up for security.

Therefore if someone gives out GPS coordinates, it DOES hurt everyone. Everyone has a much higher chance of having a hot spot busted, as some guys will inevitably come in, find that spot, try to secure permission, get denied, then get frustrated, and say "Screw it. I"m gonna go hunt their roost water" In effect, they manage to screw up everyones hunting by being selfish (but completely within their "rights" to hunt).

So you see... you might think it doesn't really matter. Guys from Minnesota (or any other non prairie state) don't realize how the hunting happens here. This is a flat prairie state, where the birds come to stage before heading further south. The fact that North Dakota only has limited types of water for holding large numbers of birds (specifically certain waters need size, flatness, shallower, protected status whether NWR or posted up eliminating access), and the fact that birds bunch up in large flocks, DOES make the amount of available roosting areas, and the available good hunting spots in surrounding fields a scarce commodity.

It is very complex and nuanced, yet we have guys come in here all the time, _almost always _NR's saying "We dont feel it is right yadda yadda yadda," , when in fact they have no clue how the whole big enchilada works in the state.

Discussing hot spots here only makes it worse for those who have spent gas $$ and taken the time/effort to due their own leg work. It is the way it always was before internet chat forums were invented, and from what I remember, it worked for us.

Bases on pictures I've seen from 20 years ago, rumor has many folks were kinda successful.

Maybe you should try scouting the old fashioned way too..

</rant>

Ryan


----------



## 6162rk

i would have my stuff ready to go anytime. when it happens it will be great.


----------



## Gooseguy10

R y a n said:


> A lake is an entirely public place. The fact you would give me the name of your hot lake, doesn't gurantee my success, nor does it gurantee I would even see any fish. If I fished your lake, didn't have the right depth, lure, presentation, or method, I very likely might get skunked, AND most importantly, I WOULDN'T affect YOUR fishing success. Heck in fact if I even managed to float across the very exact rock pile, point, tree structure (whatever), I wouldn't spook every single fish doing so. In fact it is quite likely that dozens of guys could float across that point and not spook the fish.


I guess we have to agree to disagree on this one. While musky fishing in places like Vermilion or Mille Lacs, I think pressure is a huge issue. The difference between fishing and waterfowl hunting is that the next cold front brings new birds, when a lake is over fished they can't be replaced so easily.

I totally respect the fact that guys don't want to give up there spots. Again to each their own. I also don't think this needs to turn into the boring Res vs NR debate. To me pressure is pressure, no matter what color license plate you have.

In my post I was simply pointing out that the way people respond to area questions often times contradicts the idea that "ND people are the greatest and most welcoming people in the US." Wise cracks, "scout for yourself," "the birds are in ND" leave an unwelcoming perception to new visitors. Unfortunately perception is reality for some people when it comes to first impressions, which is too bad, b.c the people I have met in ND while visiting are great, without exception. :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster

I think this site needs to post something about scouting right next to canada, snow, and duck hunting, otherwise this issue will keep arising every week.. Now dont get me wrong the mods. are doing a excellent job with the site no doubt about it, just want to share my idea, i think it will save people alot of time..


----------



## snowbus

Geez guys and mods can't you private message each other if you have a point to make. Otherwise post what most of us want to see.....news on the migration.


----------



## BeekBuster

snowbus said:


> Geez guys and mods can't you private message each other if you have a point to make. Otherwise post what most of us want to see.....news on the migration.


sorry, i forgot to state that i also wanted to stay on track with the migration thread instead of it getting hijacked by this type of stuff, i know this post doesn't help, just trying to clear myself up..


----------



## R y a n

Gooseguy10 said:


> The difference between fishing and waterfowl hunting is that the next cold front brings new birds, when a lake is over fished they can't be replaced so easily.
> 
> To me pressure is pressure, no matter what color license plate you have.


Incorrect.

You see that is part of the issue. Pressure is not equal, it is not the same type of pressure, and it affect the very animals we pursue differently.

You are incorrect that the next cold front brings new birds. It isn't like the slate is wiped clean every morning or weekend. Birds do not just magically reappear ready to be shot by the next group. Guides would love it, as they'd only need to setup shop in 1 field the entire year.

The fact is that birds are extremely skittish after being shot at. Hence they don't just blindly pile in to a lake after arriving on the migration trail. They tend to seek out other flocks as the drop down from crusing altitude and find a feeding flock to join. They then let that flock guide them to whereever the "safe" roosting location has been found.

If areas (especially roosting waters) get the heck shot out of them, or if the birds get pressured too hard, they move on to a new area completely. Newly arriving birds do not replace them like magic, but rather they move on too... possibly going further south to escape the pressure.

So yes pressure is pressure. We just do not want to be the ones providing the information, and/or influence that gets an area pounded harder than normal, due to internet scouting here.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## R y a n

snowbus said:


> Geez guys and mods can't you private message each other if you have a point to make. Otherwise post what most of us want to see.....news on the migration.


I agree snowbus.

I didn't see this post as I was busy typing away.

Let's get the thread back on track, and talk general migration stuff!

Looks like with the upcoming weather that the birds will be movin' in this weekend!

:beer:


----------



## Gooseguy10

R y a n said:


> Gooseguy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between fishing and waterfowl hunting is that the next cold front brings new birds, when a lake is over fished they can't be replaced so easily.
> 
> To me pressure is pressure, no matter what color license plate you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> You see that is part of the issue. Pressure is not equal, it is not the same type of pressure, and it affect the very animals we pursue differently.
> 
> You are incorrect that the next cold front brings new birds. It isn't like the slate is wiped clean every morning or weekend. Birds do not just magically reappear ready to be shot by the next group. Guides would love it, as they'd only need to setup shop in 1 field the entire year.
> 
> The fact is that birds are extremely skittish after being shot at. Hence they don't just blindly pile in to a lake after arriving on the migration trail. They tend to seek out other flocks as the drop down from crusing altitude and find a feeding flock to join. They then let that flock guide them to whereever the "safe" roosting location has been found.
> 
> If areas (especially roosting waters) get the heck shot out of them, or if the birds get pressured too hard, they move on to a new area completely. Newly arriving birds do not replace them like magic, but rather they move on too... possibly going further south to escape the pressure.
> 
> So yes pressure is pressure. We just do not want to be the ones providing the information, and/or influence that gets an area pounded harder than normal, due to internet scouting here.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ryan
Click to expand...

I can see part of your argument but I do see a fundamental gap in your reasoning...... after the first group of birds are shot off (in early October), there will be no new birds to replace them b.c they have no other birds to follow?

As far as fishing pressure, the more pressure that is put on certain lakes causes the quality of fishing to decrease. If this were not the case, no one would leave Minnesota to go fish in Canada (to find better fishing) nor would there be a need to implement more and more regulations such as slot limits to protect fish from increased pressure.

In both cases increased pressure results in less numbers of birds/fish. Only in the fish case the decrease in numbers takes a much longer process to replace.

As far as getting "back on topic" this is a dead topic is it not?


----------



## Gooseguy10

In my post I was simply pointing out that the way people respond to area questions often times contradicts the idea that "ND people are the greatest and most welcoming people in the US." Wise cracks, "scout for yourself," "the birds are in ND" leave an unwelcoming perception to new visitors. Unfortunately perception is reality for some people when it comes to first impressions, which is too bad, b.c the people I have met in ND while visiting are great, without exception. :beer:[/quote]

By the way, a classic example of this exact situation is brewing in the duck forum....but by all means, welcome to the site and our state uke:


----------



## Chaws

It's just flat out annoying that this is covered and beat to death day after day and many times multiple times a day. Right now there are at least 3 threads of you idiots asking about locations and it's always drawn out because someone has to think of a better reason why rules should be changed blah blah blah blah blah...

F it, peace, I'm out.


----------



## Gooseguy10

I have never said the rule should be changed. Again to each their own. All I am saying is that the way things are handled leads to more problems than needed....


----------



## Chaws

If location weren't asked/mentioned we wouldn't have these problems. Now back to your regularly scheduled schnee hunting


----------



## KEN W

Gooseguy10 said:


> In my post I was simply pointing out that the way people respond to area questions often times contradicts the idea that "ND people are the greatest and most welcoming people in the US." Wise cracks, "scout for yourself," "the birds are in ND" leave an unwelcoming perception to new visitors. Unfortunately perception is reality for some people when it comes to first impressions, which is too bad, b.c the people I have met in ND while visiting are great, without exception.
> 
> By the way, a classic example of this exact situation is brewing in the duck forum....but by all means, welcome to the site and our state uke:


You know putting the Puke at the end will make no friends here.

You are welcome here.No one said you or anyone else isn't.

Just because YOU don't like the fact that we will not allow exact locations doesn't mean we don't welcome visitors here or in our state. NoDaker's are friendly people but I would guess almost all of those welcoming NoDaker's you refer to are not hunters themselves. They have no clue what it takes to make for a good hunt.

Sorry if that's not good enough for you. :eyeroll:

And it is true that you do need to scout for yourself and that there are ducks in our state.Why would anyone need to have exact locations?Maybe those really aren't "wisecracks."Just a way of saying ....you need to do the work yourself just like all of us have had to do.


----------



## Prarie Hunter

The funny part is a lot of people from Minnesota are arguing with other people from Minnesota because theres hundreds of people who move here from MN to go to UND or NDSU or where ever and they dont want locations given out either so if you think just people from ND are doing it, like we are part of our own cult or something you are wrong.


----------



## Gooseguy10

For the third time, I don't care either way about the city/town thing. However, I think the way it is handled leads to more issues than necessary.

Does anyone else find the contradiction here when people say that people from "ND are the greatest people in the world" yet belittle people, in many different ways, for asking an ill advised question? I do agree that ND people are great, therefore when I see some of the replies new comers get it makes me want to puke.

I can respect the frustration of increased pressure. Although Ryan and I disagree on this topic, I feel the same types of pressure over here while fishing. I also respect the fact that internet scouting increases this pressure. But as long as there is a website, with a message board, devoted to following migratory waterfowl, there will always be people asking for advice to increase their odds of having a quality hunt. With that being said, you have every right not to include specific sites, but in my opinion the general added attitude does not bode well for this site or the state of hunting in general.


----------



## 6162rk

i think that those that put in the time will have some pretty good snow goose hunting. lots to come yet.


----------



## Shu

Seen some birds moving high yesterday. This weekend could be good if the dekes don't get blown across the field!


----------



## zdosch

:beer:

Windy indeed! Blast off is in 4 hours, thanks to all that have helped and argued, all fun in games right?

Does anybody have any new number updates on refuges? Sorry work has me limited to where I can go on the net, just PM me if you would like to share the info. Just wondering if there truly has been some big pushes the past few days. We already have a set place to go, so no worries about chasing across the country side to get to THAT SPOT. :lol:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

O-Boy, the snows are migrating tonight, i just stepped outside and stood still, i could hear a big flock of snows heading southwest, about 15 min later i step outside again another flock of snows,
Can't wait sunday winds from the NW at 30mph, now that should bring some geese down hear.
Anyone else hearing any snows migrating?


----------



## dakotashooter2

From what we saw today there appear to be significant numbers moving across the border. Likely will be setting up on our #2 spot, cause after knocking on 1/2 dozen doors, 15 minutes with directory assistance and a total of 3 hours of trying we could not locate the owner/poster of #1 spot. Too bad to, as a neighbor suggested he would likely let us hunt it.
Don't think it should matter much as the birds were jumping all around anyway. It was amazing. Birds all over the sky for 1/2 hour then nothing for an hour or 2 then birds all over again and repeat and repeat.


----------



## nebgoosehunter

I'm hoping enough make it down to the panhandle of Nebraska because I'll be waiting for them in a white spread regardless.


----------



## Zekeland

Should be pretty quiet here this weekend....

Hammer them today boys...fresh birds!!!

:sniper:


----------



## RWHONKER

Saw a pretty good number in north central ND today.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Well SD should see a big arrival today. Jumpers plus todays wind equals migration. Lots of birds getting jumped just kept going. Till the spring..


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

Leo Porcello said:


> Well SD should see a big arrival today. Jumpers plus todays wind equals migration. Lots of birds getting jumped just kept going. Till the spring..


Yea we are starting to see the snows, i have already seen my 4th flock today, but they do not stop they just keep on going mock 10.


----------



## duckbuster434

We need to cap nonresidents in ND. It is ridiculous what they do to the bird numbers in this state when the birds get pounded off the water 7 days a week. I would be in all favor of a lottery system like SD.


----------



## bluebill25

duckbuster :crybaby:


----------



## dfisher

I hunted ducks Saturday and Sunday and only saw one small bunch of snows who, in my estimation, were looking for somewhere to sit. Usually see string after string going over high and south. I think it was too windy to migrate this weekend.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## sd5.0.

Last night and tonight at work it is non stop flocks of snows and specks. No huge flocks but every time u look up there is a flock of + or - 500 birds. Looks like that wind pushed some of the birds right on through nodak. Just hope they stop here and dont keep right on going to NE!!! Way the weather looks they might be heading back north in a couple days.


----------



## USAlx50

Gooseguy10- There are some correlations between fishing pressure and hunting pressure, but many huge differences. I grew up spending the summers at my uncles resort on Mille Lacs. I used to spend 14 hours a day tossing musky baits out there before people knew mille lacs had muskies in it. Those were the good days, man were the fish dumb by musky standards. I didn't toss a single lure out there this year as the way that lake has turned completely turned me off. Pretty sad.

With waterfowl, there are going to be birds spread out all over ND for the majority of hunting season. Why ruin someone's hard scouted spot with a little mention of a town on a pretty high traffic site like this one?

It gets old seeing the potential of something and seeing it get ruined. My Dad drove out from MN this weekend and kept his streak up of hunting with me on the worse weekend of the year for the 3rd strait year. Things get tough because of the pressure this time of year.


----------



## Rick Fode

Guys I've been saying that we need a cap for years, the ND Game & Fish Dept. propose numbers to the Governor and he almost doubles it. He's totally about the money and could care less about the tax payers that live here. Here's a stat to ponder: in ND the number of bagged ducks rose from an estimated 60,000 during the 1992-1993 season to 557,000 during the 2000-2001 season. Much of this increased kill was made by NR's. In the 92-93 season, less than 30 percent of ND licenses went to NR's, in 2000-01 it was up to 70 percent. Go figure, they stopped publishing those numbers when the idiot got into office. Can anyone tell me anything good that Hoeven did for ND hunters/taxpayers since he's been in there? I can't believe it's looking like he'll serve another 4, I cancelled out his vote!


----------



## Rick Fode

Not to mention what do you think that kind of pressure does to everything else? From all of the traffic and shooting, the deer are on defense by Oct 15th and trust me that it didn't use to be like that. They wouldn't be in our yard until the 2nd week of gun season, for the last 10 years they are starting to yard up by the 2nd week of duck season.


----------



## cgreeny

Leo Porcello said:


> Well SD should see a big arrival today. Jumpers plus todays wind equals migration. Lots of birds getting jumped just kept going. Till the spring..


Don't worry Leo I found some areas full of them.....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Still a TON in Sask. that haven't moved yet.


----------



## BeekBuster

I thought this was the migration thread??? Not a cry about people hunting in our state again thread again.. Going to get another thread locked, can we stick to migration reports!?!?


----------



## BeekBuster

sd5.0. said:


> Last night and tonight at work it is non stop flocks of snows and specks. No huge flocks but every time u look up there is a flock of + or - 500 birds. Looks like that wind pushed some of the birds right on through nodak. Just hope they stop here and dont keep right on going to NE!!! Way the weather looks they might be heading back north in a couple days.


I agree that all these birds pushing south in the winds will not be staying south, i think alot will trickle right back up where they came from. Just have some patience..


----------



## R y a n

Chris Hustad said:


> Still a TON in Sask. that haven't moved yet.


Awesome news Chris!

Hopefully if they keep delaying another week or 2, the corn will start coming off and the November hunting will be off the hook!


----------



## MSG Rude

When I was out with the kids Saturday morning we saw a group of about 20 all by themselves out in the middle of a pond/lake. Kids and I sat there in the truck on the hill with the bino's watching them. First time my kids, 13 and 16, got to see them "in the wild".

I sat there sipping my coffee and watching the kids and birds in equal time as both were cool to watch.


----------



## water_swater

Most of the birds in Manitoba are in the southern tenth of the province, tons of juvies, if the corn ever comes down in ND we have a chance to stage them here for a while, pray for at least a week of southerly winds.


----------



## Leo Porcello

it is doubtful and unlikely that if they fly south in the fall they will come back north.

Swatter I am praying for S winds!! Thank you for the report!


----------



## GooseBuster3

You guys worry to much..... :roll:


----------



## lynxx69

The Migration is far from over.... In fact it has hardly started...


----------



## USSapper

Saw a few thousand this weekend after putting on a few hundred miles....Good time to come


----------



## Gooseguy10

Hunted North Central ND this weekend. Decent number of snows around on Friday and Saturday......all but a few were gone on Sunday/Monday. Same deal with the ducks. Plus almost all the water was froze over this morning.

Good luck.


----------



## possumfoot

speck and snows are starting to show here, but most keep on going


----------



## teamshakeandbake

shot some snows near A-town in the northeastern part of south dakota last saturday!!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips

They are still pounding them in Canada. The next three weeks will be go time!!!!


----------



## USAlx50

Migration is all but over in ND, might as well give up guys.


----------



## cgreeny

USAlx50 said:


> Migration is all but over in ND, might as well give up guys.


Yep, sure is over, all the water is frozen solid up here, and no birds save for a few big honkers and swans. Everyone should just go home and save money. Well I guess you could pm Gooseguy and ask him where all the birds are.


----------



## USAlx50

cgreeny said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Migration is all but over in ND, might as well give up guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, sure is over, all the water is frozen solid up here, and no birds save for a few big honkers and swans. Everyone should just go home and save money. Well I guess you could pm Gooseguy and ask him where all the birds are.
Click to expand...

Maybe I'll chase fall hawg muskies on mille lacs or vermillion instead, wonder if he could tell me some spots holding active fish?


----------



## blhunter3

Havent seen the geese fly over campus since the freeze :eyeroll:


----------



## USAlx50

blhunter3 said:


> Havent seen the geese fly over campus since the freeze :eyeroll:


Thats because there aren't local geese around either..


----------



## Gooseguy10

USAlx50 said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Migration is all but over in ND, might as well give up guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, sure is over, all the water is frozen solid up here, and no birds save for a few big honkers and swans. Everyone should just go home and save money. Well I guess you could pm Gooseguy and ask him where all the birds are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I'll chase fall hawg muskies on mille lacs or vermillion instead, wonder if he could tell me some spots holding active fish?
Click to expand...

    I have a sense of humor. But I will say reading is fundamental.

As far as where the muskies are.....northern Minnesota....and for gods sake do your own scouting just like everyone else (  )


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

They're here.

Giddeyup


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

cgreeny said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Migration is all but over in ND, might as well give up guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, sure is over, all the water is frozen solid up here, and no birds save for a few big honkers and swans. Everyone should just go home and save money. Well I guess you could pm Gooseguy and ask him where all the birds are.
Click to expand...

Greeny,

There are still a few left in the park, just in case your desperate for the last few in this half of the state...


----------



## cgreeny

Greeny,

There are still a few left in the park, just in case your desperate for the last few in this half of the state... [/quote]

I appreciate the offer, but I will find my own. I may just drive aimlessly until I do so, but they will be all mine, Since I am an evil ND resident who does nothing but bash poor NR's. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## cgreeny

On track again, saw quite a few bunches of birds flying around at dusk. I was driving but never did see many go to the ground. Maybe just missed them. Good luck to all of you guys getting out after them this week. It should be good hunting, this includes all of you guys from outside the ND borders too.


----------



## Snowhunter07

Went out hunting this morning and saw several flocks of snows in the air :beer:


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Bird numbers are only increasing from what I've been seeing........


----------



## bluebird

The reports have stopped coming in, must be a lot of birds in the area!!!! :beer:


----------



## Zekeland

Forum is quiet.....and the guns are smokin'

Having real great hunts up here....

Still seeing lots of flocks of 20-30 birds ....all juvies!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Pretty steady trickle in. Nothing legendary, but enough.

Next week the weather should really shake things up.


----------



## Pete

Just got back to Ames from hunting north central North Dakota. Hunted S&B's Monday, Wednesday, and Thursday. Two of us got 18, 40, and 27. On Wednesday we were done by 8:30 as we were between 2 roost lakes in a harvested grain field. It was ideal. Monday and Thursday we were off a roost lake in fields they had been using. Should have pic's off camera next day or so. 90% juvies of course. Heard Sunday's wind blew them in as numbers weren't that great before then. Hope all have a great fall. Number's of juvie's is encouraging.


----------



## jwdinius1

had a buddy and his gf( who is no tom knapp) go out with 100 homemade sillowsocks and dust 28 between the two of them, still kicking myself for not driving the hr to meet them, anyway said theres lots of birds and they decoyed real well.


----------



## lynxx69

Birds are here but they might not be later in the week to come... Its gonna get cold...


----------



## incoming

Went out scouting Friday night and we found around 50,000 in a corn field which was 50 yards from the roost. So we decided to go in a field a lil farther down and yesterday morning some guys went into the corn field the farmer told us we shouldn't hunt and they pushed just about all of the birds by 8 30. We ended up getting 2.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

We Shot 20 juvies 3 canadas today in the Decoys in NE south dakota


----------

